
Show HN: A new database of surface appearance measurements - wjakob
http://rgl.epfl.ch/materials
======
wjakob
The material database provides broad coverage of common and more specialized
materials, including isotropic and anisotropic BRDFs of metals, paper, car
paints, organic samples, fabrics, etc. Each material is available in a
spectral version that covers the 360(UV) - 1000nm (NIR) range with ~4nm sample
spacing, as well as a RGB version for compatibility with renderers that do not
support color spectra. The representation is extremely compact, requiring
approximately 16KiB and 544KiB per channel for isotropic and anisotropic
materials, respectively. Furthermore, it provides a natural importance
sampling operation that does not require numerical fits or complex additional
data structures. Technical details on the underlying parameterization and
measurement methodology are available in the paper

An Adaptive Parameterization for Efficient Material Acquisition and Rendering
([http://rgl.epfl.ch/publications/Dupuy2018Adaptive](http://rgl.epfl.ch/publications/Dupuy2018Adaptive))

